# wood/coal stove help.



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

On thanksgiving my FIL gave me a Fatso stove. It needs a few parts but I haven't been able to find them. It's a bit rusty, but not too bad. I need to find a leg, flu collar and ash door. Any ideas? There is an Australian company that makes a similar stove but it's a bit different. This one is American made. I'd like to put it in the barn near the milk stand. It gets awfully cold out there come Feb.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's a better picture of it.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

The Flu collar looks standard. Most stove legs are similar. If you can find four legs from a non working stove, you should be able to simply replace them all. If not, I have found that most legs are similar and you may get lucky. It looks like a nice stove. If all else fails, try eBay. I've found parts there.

Good luck,

SC


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

I had one a few years ago that was cracked, so I scrapped it. I see them on eBay and Craigslist pretty cheap; you might be able to find one for parts cheap enough. You can also try flea markets an such. I sometimes see stove parts for sale. The only part I kept was the flap that said "Fatso". I painted it black, painted the raised letters red, and hung it in my shop to remind me to exercise more! Curt


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think you'll need a flu collar. Mine was sized for 6 inch stove pipe and the pipe fit right on the lip where your tape measure is. Drill a hole through both the pipe and the stove's lip and secure it with at least one (preferably 2) screw(s). Otherwise as it heats and cools, the pipe will separate from the stove. Curt


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks y'all. The only part I still can't find is the ash door. I found one that is bigger and may buy it just to cover the opening for now.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

You can check at a place where people take scrap metals. I've seen things like stove parts, they keep some things for resale.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

The only metal recycled around here is aluminum. Everything else gets hauled 100 miles to El Paso or to the dump. They won't let you remove anything from the dump.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you can't find proper fitting parts I wouldn't short cut with poor fitting parts 

what do you have for a Chimney If you don't have one that can lead to far more cost than the stove


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have 8 foot of double wall pipe left from another project only need 14 ft total so that's not a problem. Talked to a neighbor who's a fabricator and he will make an ash door out of steel for me. I'd rather have the cast iron one that matches though....


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Terri, here are some places that sell Fatso replacement parts. They don't have an ash door listed, but they might be able to source one or tell you somewhere else to look. 

http://www.pivotonline.com.au/categ...s/pot-belly-spare-parts/pittsburg-fatso-parts

http://www.glendalewarehouse.com.au...e=STORETIGERV2&bit=products&product_id=242394

I found this one in Australia, maybe it's the one you were talking about. It looks the same to me, but they do have an "Oregon" stove that is slightly different. They have an owner's manual for download and have a complete parts list. It might not hurt to contact them. Good luck, I like the look of your "Fatso", lol. 

http://www.masportheating.com.au/catalog/fatso


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Terri, here are some places that sell Fatso replacement parts. They don't have an ash door listed, but they might be able to source one or tell you somewhere else to look.
> 
> http://www.pivotonline.com.au/categ...s/pot-belly-spare-parts/pittsburg-fatso-parts
> 
> ...



I've looked at those. The ash door on that model is bottom hinged on the American made model it's side hinged. The Australian model is 'just' a bit different. The legs and shaker grate will work though so that's where I ordered them from. It's going to take 3 weeks to get them though...


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've got it rust free and 2 coats of paint on. I'm looking for a red high temp paint for the final coat. It has the old broken legs on it but I'll switch them out when the new ones come in. I want it to have a black top and red body. The picture is right side up on my phone...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

How many cows are you milking out there?

A wood stove takes awhile to heat up. The wood burning has to transfer the heat to a whole lot of cold metal before it ever starts to warm up the room.

An electric or propane stove starts throwing off heat almost immediately. It's not a SHTF solution, but I don't know that you need one. After SHTF, how many cows do you intend on milking every day?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have 3 goats to milk. Before I started cleaning it up I put it through a trial run. Lit fire, fed buck, chickens and pigs. Checked to make sure fire was really going. Went and fed rabbits, horses, steer, dogs and does. Went back to check fire. Milk area was very warm. I figure by late Jan early Feb by the time I get done with that routine and am freezing and any heat will feel wonderful. Especially if I have a kettle with water on the burner and can have hot chocolate waiting to be made. The goats will appreciate warmer hands...

There is no power to the barn. It's not really a matter of need. I don't LIKE being cold and the stove was given to me.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well comfort is of value too. Sounds like that particular stove is a lot more efficient than the two that I've got. The big stove I have (a Magnolia) takes two armloads of wood to go through it before it starts putting off any real heat. 

For milking, I would warm up the workshop (where I was going to spend the day) and then I just brought the goat into there and milked her in the space I was already warming up. I didn't bother to warm up a separate space for the goat.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ernie said:


> Well comfort is of value too. Sounds like that particular stove is a lot more efficient than the two that I've got. The big stove I have (a Magnolia) takes two armloads of wood to go through it before it starts putting off any real heat.
> 
> For milking, I would warm up the workshop (where I was going to spend the day) and then I just brought the goat into there and milked her in the space I was already warming up. I didn't bother to warm up a separate space for the goat.


This stove is small (25"Hx20W) and the milking room is 11x12. The house has a fire place and a wood stove but the goats aren't house broke so they aren't coming in! I wouldn't have bought a stove for the milking room but since my FIL was getting rid of it.....


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like the short wide coal stoves used to heat up a pot of water to boil laundry...but it does have stove eyes for cookware with heat rings to set down into...
-scrt


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

secretcreek said:


> Looks like the short wide coal stoves used to heat up a pot of water to boil laundry...but it does have stove eyes for cookware with heat rings to set down into...
> -scrt


It's the laundry model and has that nice wide top. I'm not planning on doing much cooking on it but I love having the option. Especially since our power company just announced they want to raise rates by AT LEAST 10%!! People with solar power are going to be charged an extra $20 some of dollars a month.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

terri9630 said:


> This stove is small (25"Hx20W) and the milking room is 11x12. The house has a fire place and a wood stove but the goats aren't house broke so they aren't coming in! I wouldn't have bought a stove for the milking room but since my FIL was getting rid of it.....


Warning :hijacked: I just have to tell you about one of our old milk goats who WAS housebroken. Stacey would squat in the yard and pee/poop before coming in to be milked in the kitchen. She did it every time! It was nasty outside and since she was "safe", we'd bring her inside to milk her, then do a quick mop of the floor (for hoof prints and splattered milk) after she went back out to the shed. It was the most awesome thing!

Okay, returning you to your regularly scheduled thread...I love your little Fatso stove. And I would totally love to have a warm milk room in the middle of winter (if I was still milking), so I'd be right with you on installing it in there.

I found a little "trashburner" stove at a garage sale this summer for $20 - the exterior is white enamel, and there are 2 stove eyes on top. It even came with extra grates, stove eyes, eye lifters, etc. Eventually, I plan to install it in a workshop - it will be nice to have a warm place to work on projects and have a pot of coffee or cocoa ready when I want it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Warning :hijacked: I just have to tell you about one of our old milk goats who WAS housebroken. Stacey would squat in the yard and pee/poop before coming in to be milked in the kitchen. She did it every time! It was nasty outside and since she was "safe", we'd bring her inside to milk her, then do a quick mop of the floor (for hoof prints and splattered milk) after she went back out to the shed. It was the most awesome thing!
> 
> Okay, returning you to your regularly scheduled thread...I love your little Fatso stove. And I would totally love to have a warm milk room in the middle of winter (if I was still milking), so I'd be right with you on installing it in there.
> 
> I found a little "trashburner" stove at a garage sale this summer for $20 - the exterior is white enamel, and there are 2 stove eyes on top. It even came with extra grates, stove eyes, eye lifters, etc. Eventually, I plan to install it in a workshop - it will be nice to have a warm place to work on projects and have a pot of coffee or cocoa ready when I want it.



That is so cool. I'm not brave enough to try though I did bring home our 8 month doeling home from the fair in the car.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

About this time last year I traded an oven-ready turkey for a Fatso stove.
The exact same one as yours!


The theory was that it was going to go into the corner of the kitchen to heat the back half of the house.
It was also going to be DS's stove to get used to maintaining a fire, cooking on a cooktop etc..

It still sits in the blankety blank blank garage.:flame::frypan::hair:hammer:
But we don't talk about that.

How did you get it rust-free?
Sand blaster? That was my plan.

And for the paint?
Try AutoZone etc.. for the high temp paints.
I have been gazing at the colors trying to decide how I want to paint mine.

If it EVER gets out of the garage and the pipe ever gets put in the kitchen.
(truly.. I could scream/cry)


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I bought a wire brush thing for my drill and went over it to get the loose stuff off. Then I used navel jelly to loosen up what was left then a wire brush and fine sand paper. I just painted it black for now to get it protected and will look for the colors I want over the winter. I'm thinking red for the body and FATSO letters. I'll make it look pretty this summer when I have more time. I've got it the barn now but not hooked up yet. The pictures are right side up on my phone. I don't know why they keep coming up sideways.


----------

